# Worn down nails - too short?



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

We have a 6 mo old puppy and have been taking her on two walks a day for about 30 min each. A good part of the walk is on concrete sidewalks. We do run a little in the local park and walk on some dirt trails - this is limited during this time of year due to rattlesnakes.

Josey's nails are worn down pretty short. We are new to this, but I was a cat person before josey and know you could only trim the nails up to I guess maybe it is called the quick. Josey's nails look like they are worn to that point, but no bleeding or discomfort. Do we have to cut back the length of her walks? She did quite a bit of pulling in the beginning, but with some work she is now a much calmer walker. I need help with this. We all enjoy the walks.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

They sound just fine you want them short. If they bleed when you are done then you might need booties but a 30 walk should not be an issue. Good for you for exercising your dog!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I can't believe two 30 min walks trim their nails so short. I walk the girls an hour a day and MJ won't let me cut her nails. She don't like anyone messing w/ her feet. I have to take her to the vet to get them done. Her nails look like vampire fangs right now.


----------



## Dave I. (Jun 10, 2009)

Ox is the same way. We walk on the concrete sidewalks through my neighborhood and his nails are worn down. I asked the vet if it was a problem and they said as long as no bleeding or irritation that it was fine. So keep on walking..


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeah I would agree that they are fine. I walk my dogs often on concrete and they are way short and nice. Like everyone said as long as their is no discomfort or bleeding.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

all my dogs i've walked on the side walk and never once have i had to trim there nails, or had a problem with them getting to short.
its awesome


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I think you are going to be ok.


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

*Thanks for all of your posts*

I feel much better and can't wait to get out walking. Nails ok and look at these funky ears.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

outlaw josey said:


> I feel much better and can't wait to get out walking. Nails ok and look at these funky ears.


she looks awesome. gives her character. so yeah dont be worry about walking your dog too 
much to where her nails get too short. i've never heard of it and apparently no one else has 
either, so your safe. just enjoy the walks with your dog  *hand walking your dog adds to the 
realationship bond and helps them to build confidence in you*


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

smokey_joe said:


> I can't believe two 30 min walks trim their nails so short. I walk the girls an hour a day and MJ won't let me cut her nails. She don't like anyone messing w/ her feet. I have to take her to the vet to get them done. Her nails look like vampire fangs right now.


I have the same problem. Tasha's nails are HARD!
How far are you people walking your dogs to get their nails so short?


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

i walk max ALOT...we live in downtown baltimore so its nearly all concrete...i never worried about it.....i always though it was nice because i didnt have to cut his nails...


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Some people who bike or run on asphalt do wear the dogs nails down to the point they bleed. In that case they have to wear booties or do shorter distances. My ex use to take my APBT for a 20 mile bike ride a few times a week. She had to have protective wear for her paws.

BTW your dog is very cute! I love her color


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

WHOOAAAAA 20 miles....i bet that was a tired pooch!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

20 miles??? Chino makes it about a mile and then he's like "CAN WE GO HOME?"


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah that is my super athlete! she loved going on the bike rides and was in great shape. That is also my new CH agility dog who has always been athletic! It's funny because her daughter goes about .25 miles then you have to carry her back! LMAO


----------

